# Creator?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Next big thing?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> Next big thing?



Could Very Well Be ! 

And it also depends on how you define the "Next Big Thing"

And how prepotent he ends up being in terms of passing his qualities down his line to grand children and great grand children. 

If you look at his page on Mike's web site : http://ganusfamilyloft.com/creator2.htm It appears he has already made a huge impact in Europe. When fanciers put down $5000 for one of his offspring, I suspect they won't mate the bird to just any ole bird in the loft. If or when any of these pairings produces a Big One Loft Winner, it is like success breeding on success, and more offspring are sold, and the demand for grand children picks up. The resulting publicity causes more of the Creator's offspring to be placed on bull type systems and the growth of the Creator family explodes. Based on the looks of it, he already has quite a few offspring breeding in Europe. 

From the looks of the information on Creator's site, he sure looks like the kind of bird you want as a foundation breeder !! Since such a bird could generate $50,000+ a year in sales if he is hot, the current owner most likely won't part with him in a price range most guys could afford. 

One could attempt to purchase a number of his offspring from different hens, perhaps a bunch of grand children, and you could in time put together the next best thing. And I suspect a number of people are already doing that.

The lesson here, is that this bird is from a small back yard garden loft, where only about 50 YB's are produced a year. And it appears this family is a closely bred family, just what one should look for, in my opinion, when starting a loft from scratch. 

If one had deep pockets, I would attempt to acquire birds directly from the loft in Europe, perhaps a sister to Creator, a son of Creator...perhaps some other relatives. Rather then buying an offspring from Creator which is a cross.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That's true Warren, but you would still have to pay a considerable amount for brothers, sisters, and relatives of the bird in mind. In this case, the Creator. What's your guess, $10K?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One fact already is that He is quite the marketing ploy. If I spent the money Ganus did on the bird, I would probably do the same thing. 

Randy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess when you make such a large investment, you have to recover it somehow. This makes it more like a business. Didn't the RPD write an article pertaining to this particular subject?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> That's true Warren, but you would still have to pay a considerable amount for brothers, sisters, and relatives of the bird in mind. In this case, the Creator. What's your guess, $10K?



Perhaps with the global economic slow down, things have gotten a bit more reasonable. But, once you have this level of promotion on a bird, it also impacts the thinking of the fancier in Europe. I don't think it is now possible to purchase birds at a "reasonable" price from this fellow in Europe. Once they see his crossed offspring selling for $5000 US, any "rich" Americans showing up now, late to the party, is most likely not going to be able to "steal" any great birds, after they see the promotion given his birds in in the US. 

IMHO, if one has a budget of let's say $10,000 or less, it may be far more productive to look to the back yard garden type loft in the USA, where a fancier has developed a good family of birds, and secure some proven racers and breeders, as opposed to buying a couple of unproven YB's which have a great pedigree from a star Champion. This fancier could even be in your local combine, and may not have pretty glossy ads on the cover of RPD, but his birds could be just as good or better. The breeder of Creator, as an example, most likely had no web site, and no pretty ads. 

I noticed that in our 135 member combine the UPC, the "Bird of the Year" Champion YB, did not get any bids on iPigeon when the owner placed a $300 reserve bid. The owner does well, but is not a pigeon merchant. I didn't see the bird first hand, nor did I see the pedigree, but my guess is, at $300 it may have been a very low risk proposition. And several pairs from such a breeder may end up being of much more value, then a single YB from a star stud cock. Since there is often very little correlation between the price paid, and the value received, when it comes to buying racing pigeons based on magazine advertisements, at least in many reported cases.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Warren for the insight. I enjoy reading your comments because they sound honest and simple.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I rather have young birds from local champion breeders for $5000. I can get several of that than just one bird. Say, for example, I will get one from Warren, Ace, Hill(Randy), etc.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Talking about the creator the original owner had a total sellout auction
Of all his birds couple weeks ago on pipa. Quality birds!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome eXist,
I am too lazy to type your full name. I will check pipa later. I would assume it to be pipa.be auction?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, pipa site.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If you purchased a bird from Pipa, wouldn't it be quarantined?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes for a month and additional 3 ta 4 hundred I think


----------

